# Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?



## michel66 (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir zum Angeln auf Hechte (Bodden, Schweden, usw.) eine geeignete Rute zulegen und schwanke zur Zeit zwischen der:

*Team Daiwa Spin 50-120g Wurfgewicht, 2,70m, 260g*
oder 
*Shimano Antares Monster 285 H, 28-122g Wurfgewicht, 2,85m, 262g*

Zu welcher würdet Ihr mir raten bzw. was spricht für die Shimano, was für die DAIWA?

Alternativen?

Ich freue mich, von Euch zu hören ... DANKE, Gruß Michael #h


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> *Team Daiwa Spin 50-120g Wurfgewicht, 2,70m, 260g*
> oder
> *Shimano Antares Monster 285 H, 28-122g Wurfgewicht, 2,85m, 262g*
> 
> ...



moinsen 

also die Daiwa hab ich 3 monate getestet auf dem bodden  keine schlechte rute aber gibt besseres mir fehlte immer ein bissel der köderkontackt bei den leichten köpfen #c
die Antares Monster wofür ??????? währe mir zu fett ...vieleich für große köder aber bei kleinen ??? ich weiß nicht die normale antares 50 bis 100g ist schon ganz schön hart ( wer es mag ok #6 ) aber man möchte doch noch bissel drill haben |kopfkrat
Alternativen?
fällt mir blos noch die baitjigger serie ein in H oder XH auch wieder geschmackssache :g


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

moin!

vor der frage stand ich auch vor kurzem! dann aber nach langer suche und vielen tipps hab ich mich dann für die fox rage shad hammer in 2,70 entschieden! sie hat ein wfg 42-124 gr! ich hab sie auch schon auf dem bodden getestet und muss sagen 1A! 30cm gummis sind kein problem und das gefühl lässst auch nicht zu wünschen üpprig! bei 23cm gummis komm ich mir vor als ob ich am kanal mit meinen 10cm gummis auf zander fische! vom ködergefühl das selbe!! einfach ein genialer stock! und mit 90euronen find ich auch ein guter günstiger preis für so eine rute! 

jan|wavey:


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

sachmal fischt ihr alle nur noch sone latschen von gummis |kopfkrat#c für mich liest es sich hir schon wieder so das unter 23 cm kein hecht mehr an das band zu bekommen ist |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Zu welcher würdet Ihr mir raten
> 
> Alternativen?



The Godfather III Heavy Cast und Troll 
Wurfgewicht:120g 
Gewicht:* 210g*
*
*


----------



## michel66 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



ZANDERTHOR schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> hab ich mich dann für die fox rage shad hammer in 2,70 entschieden! sie hat ein wfg 42-124 gr! ich hab sie auch schon auf dem bodden getestet und muss sagen 1A! 30cm gummis sind kein problem und das gefühl lässst auch nicht zu wünschen üpprig! und mit 90euronen find ich auch ein guter günstiger preis für so eine rute!
> 
> jan|wavey:



Hallo Jan, was wiegt die Fox Rage???? Bekommt man sogar unter 80 EUR. Gruß Michael #h


----------



## michel66 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

23cm Latschen .. vielleicht relativiere ich meine Wunschrute etwas:

*Optimal für das Angeln auf Hechte in Boddengewässern* |rolleyes

Welches sind Eure Topruten, mit den Ihr supergut klar kommt, unabhängig vom Preis? Es müssen nicht "nur" 23cm GuFi's sein, sagen wir mal, die Rute sollte auch mit 16cm GuFi gut zurechtkommen und Spaß bringen. |kopfkrat

Das wäre so meine Vorstellung.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Zu den anderen Ruten kann ich nichts sagen, aber zur *SHIMANO Antares Monster* schon. Ich habe mir die XH gegönnt um geeignetes Gerät für richtig große Gummis (FoxRad Shad 28cm, u.ä.) zu haben. Ich bin von der Rute so begeistert, dass ich mir im Frühsommer letzten Jahres noch die H gekauft habe. Diese ist mittlerweile meine Standardrute auf Hecht! 

  Mit der H lassen sich, nach meiner Erfahrung, Gummis im Kopyto-Format ab 12cm mit 17g Kopf gut werfen und führen, aber mit 23cm Gummis hat sie auch keine Schwierigkeiten. Straff? Ja, schon. Ein Beispiel: Im letzten Herbst ist mir ein 65er Hecht bei der XH auf einen 28cm Gummi geknallt. Der Drill hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Sollte aber auch nicht. Den wollte ich so schnell es geht heranholen um ihn wieder baden zu schicken. Alles ab 75cm an der H oder 85cm an der XH macht Spaß!

*Also die optimale Route zum Boddenangeln auf Hecht!*


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Ich besitze ebenfalls die Shimano Antares Monster 285 XH.
Mit der fische ich Gummis ab 23 cm Länge und die von andreas genannten Fox Rage Gufis. Mit dieser Rute brauchst du beim Werfen und führen keine Kompromisse eingehen, da kannst du richtig mit durchziehen und es knackt und knarzt rein gar nichts.
Für deine Ansprüche würde wahrscheinlich die Antares Monster H reichen. Soll angeblich ziemlich vielseitig sein und selbst kleinere Köder ab ca. 18 cm sollen damit gut zu werfen und zu führen sein.
Kannst dir ja noch mal diesen Testbericht auf Bodden-angeln. de ansehen. 

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/pinn_bericht_051.html

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig weiter.

Da fällt mir übrigens noch was ein:
Hab letztens das Angebot hier im Forum gesehen. Wenn der Preis noch in deinem Budget liegt, kannst du dir das Teil mal anschauen.
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-ROCKSWEEPER-NANO-XH-HEAVY-SPINNING

Ist grade im Angebot und ich hab selbst kurz drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

noch eine Alternative:

Quantum Smoke Spin in 270 cm mit 10 - 105 gr. WG

Grüße


----------



## Tylle (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Mal was zur Monster.....

es ist kein brettharter Stock wie es viele vermuten,die 28g unterstes angegebenes WG halte ich für machbar,aber Köderkontakt lässt dann etwas zu wünschen übrig....

Wer große Hände hat kommt mit dem Korkgriff gut klar,da passt es....(Griff ist ganzschön dick)

Hatte die Monster zum Wobblern und gufieren,dafür ist sie gemacht würd ich sagen,Wobblergewichte waren von 35-109g....

Wobei die 109g sich nicht supi werfen ließen,vielleicht lag es am Wobbler(3 teilig)....


Die Team Daiwa hatte ich auch in 3m mit 50-120g,reine Gummifischrute für große Gummis meines Erachtens,Köderkontakt war bei großen Gummis natürlich supi,straff war sie allemal.....aber keine schöne Wobblerrute!!!!


----------



## Tino34 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Ich fische Diaflash EX 270 XH http://www.baitcaster.de/fish//content/view/198/84/mit einem WG 50-100gr. Gepaart mit einer Stradic 4000er. Mit der Rute kannst du GuFi's von 15cm - 23cm fischen und ich habe dabei immer die Kontrolle über den Köder! Selbst bei 10 Gramm Köpfen am 15er GuFi.
Ideal finde ich das ich meinen Zeigefinger immer direkt auf dem Blank habe und somit jeden Stubbser oder Anfasser mitbekomme und sofort reagieren kann!!!

zur Monster 50-100gr WG. Ist schon ne geile Rute, habe Sie beim Guiden mal für 2 Stunden auf dem Bodden fischen dürfen. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte für das o.g. Köderspektrum würde ich für den schmaleren Taler die Diaflash nehmen und lieber die "gesparten Euros" in eine z.Bsp. Biomaster 4000FB investieren. Für Köder jenseits der 100gr (oder >23cm) habe ich die UB Baitjigger bis 200gr WG mit ner Multirolle Cardiff 401a. Auf Dauer sind die Großen Latschen eh nichts für die Stationäre!!!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Die Diaflash EX soll angeblich auch nicht schlecht sein.
Ich hab selbst lange nach der Rute gesucht aber nicht mehr gefunden. Scheint so als ob sie im Internet nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Eventuell hat man ja Glück und kann noch irgendwo eine bei einem Händler auftreiben, was ich aber bezweifle.


----------



## Fishroulett (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Ich stand Anfang des Jahres vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Nach den ganzen Tips und Erfahrungen hier im Forum und etlichem hin und her, bin ich bei der Jagd und Hund dieses Jahr bei Angel Ussat (und König Uli Beyer  vorbeigekommen und wurde - aus meiner Sicht - hervorragend beraten. 

Anforderungen waren erstmal nur:

- Hechtrute für gängige Gummifischgrößen geeignet (aus meiner Sicht sind das 12-23 cm)
- angeln am See vom Ufer bzw. Boot

Da der Preis nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium war, hatte ich natürlich zunächst alle dort vorhandenen "Highend" Ruten mir angeschaut. Bei der kompeteten Beratung wurde mir dann allerdings eine Daiwa Exceler in 2,7m mit 40-80g Wurfgewicht in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt, dass es das ist was ich suche. Und was soll ich sagen. Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung muss ich zugeben, dass der Verkäufer recht hatte  Und das bei etwas um die 80 Euro.

Ich würde jetzt nicht soweit gehen die Exceler mit einer Baitjigger zu vergleichen, aber für mich als einen Rutenlaien sind die Unterschiede nicht groß (ausser beim Preis)


----------



## michel66 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

... ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und habe folgende 2 Ruten gefunden, die mir beide sehr zusagen:


*Shimano Yasei Spinning Pike ... 2,50m lang, 40-120g Wurfgewicht, 165g Rutengewicht (!!!)*

*Daiwa Infinity Q 2,70m und 40-80g Wurfgewicht, 240g Rutengewicht*

... diese beiden Ruten sollten ebenfalls gut für die Hechtpirsch in den Bodden geeignet sein.


----------



## Tino34 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

... die Shimano Spinning Pike 40-120g WG hängt auch bei mir im Angelkeller an der Wand und durfte sich auch schon bei diversen Hechten beweisen. Die habe ich mir fürs "leichtere" Gufi-Angeln15-20cm Ködergröße und für Wobbler wie Zalt und Co zugelegt. Genau da ist Ihr Spektrum. Das Rutengewicht ist dabei der Hit. Das macht sich bei langen Angeltagen extrem bemerkbar. Mit größeren Köder, z.Bsp 23er Gummis, habe ich kein gutes Wurf- und Ködergefühl. Da nehme ich dann eben die Diaflash oder wenn ich Rücken haben möchte und den ganzen Tag ab 23er Gummis angler die Baitjigger!
Aber zurück zur Spinning Pike. Lohnt sich das Stöckchen zu kaufen. :vik:


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (7. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, was wiegt die Fox Rage???? Bekommt man sogar unter 80 EUR. Gruß Michael #h



hallo michael!

die shadhammer hat ca 270gr rutengewicht! da kann sie wohl mit deinen nicht ganz mithalten! :g

habe sie aber schon tagelang ermüdungsfrei auf dem bodden gefischt! was ich ganz besonders an der rute mag ist ihre schnelligkeit im blank!


----------



## michel66 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Hallo, 
ich wollte mitteilen, das ich mir folgende Rute bestellt und heute erhalten habe:

*
Daiwa Infinity Q 2,70m und 40-80g Wurfgewicht, 240g Rutengewicht
*
Hat 110 EUR gekostet und der Händler hat sie mir wärmstens empfohlen. GuFi's von 14 bis 20 / 23 cm sollten damit gut beherrschbar sein und dieses Köderspektrum wird bei mir hauptsächlich eingesetzt werden.. Zudem kommt, das ist zwar nicht ausschlaggebend gewesen, das die Rute optisch ein Hingucker ist. Top verarbeitet.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich die Rute ausprobieren kann ... 

An dieser Stelle allen herzlichen Dank  für die Antworten/Empfehlungen ... wer möchte kann hier natürlich weiter seine Empfehlungen hinterlassen ... vielleicht lege ich mir ja noch einmal eine Alternative zu #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> *40-80g Wurfgewicht,*
> 
> GuFi's  bis 20 / 23 cm sollten damit gut beherrschbar sein



Also ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube da nicht dran..#d
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren....|rolleyes


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du damit einen 23 er ordentlich führen kannst. Ein 23 er Relax wiegt ja schon 80 Gramm,
mit entsprechendem Bleikopf kommt der locker an die 100.
Für die kleineren Köder sollte sie schon passen.
Kannst ja mal berichten was du für Erfahrungen mit der Rute bzgl. großen Gummifischen gemacht hast.


----------



## michel66 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube da nicht dran..#d
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren....|rolleyes



Hi, nun ich vertraue da mal dem *Händler* (er hätte mir ja auch was teureres verkaufen können) und ich vertraue da mal auch auf *DAIWA*, die da schreiben: "_*Für große Gummifische und die schwere Angelei im Bodden ist das 270cm Model mit 40-80g die richtige Wahl*. Ausgestattet mit Fuji® K-Doppelstegringen_." #6

Wenn das Spektrum *bis* 20cm GuFi bestens abgedeckt ist (mein Hauptködergewicht), und ab und zu auch mal 'nen 23er GuFi geworfen werden kann = dann bin ich zufrieden #h


----------



## Tino34 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du damit einen 23 er ordentlich führen kannst. Ein 23 er Relax wiegt ja schon 80 Gramm,
> mit entsprechendem Bleikopf kommt der locker an die 100.
> 
> Kann ich so bestätigen, konnte diese Rute für ein paar Würfe auf dem Bodden testen. Nen 23er GuFi kannst du damit nicht werfen, geschweige denn ordentlich führen! Für die GuFi-Angelei bis 70gr ist diese Rute oK!


----------



## spike999 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

ich hab auch ne diaflash ex und nen 23er shad macht an der rute absolut keinen spass...


----------



## derdiescher (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Moinsen,

ich werfe hier mal als Alternative die Baitjigger von Uli Beyer in den Raum.

Das sind wirklich geile Ruten (dünner Blank, sehr gut ausbalanciert, etc.).

Für den Bodden würde ich die XH nehmen. In den hiesigen Gewässer fische ich die H oder gar nur die M.

Mit ner 4000er bzw. 3000er Shimanorolle sind das echt super Ruten.

Falls es etwas mehr kosten darf (du sagst ja selbst "unabhängig vom Preis"  ;-)  ) dann schau dir mal die Spin System von CMW an. Die sind aus meiner Sicht das Nonplusultra. Da habe ich die Spin System 3 denke aber, das speziell auf Hecht die Spin System 2 von der Aktion her besser passen sollte.

LG
derdiescher


----------



## Tino34 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

guten morgen,

ich handhabe das genauso, 
bis max 80gr kommt an meine Diaflash EX, oder Spinning Pike mit Stationärer.
Alles was Richtung 100gr WG oder Größer ist wird mit der Baitjigger+Multi gefischt.

Habe keinen Bock mir meine Stationären mit "Großköderwerfen" zu versauen. Dazu kosten die ein bissl zu viel oder wat! |kopfkrat


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Tino34 schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> ich handhabe das genauso,
> bis max 80gr kommt an meine Diaflash EX, oder Spinning Pike mit Stationärer.
> ...


 
... sehe ich ähnlich!
Bis 23er Gummis fische ich eine SHIMANO ANTARES CX 270 XH + SHIMANO TWIN POWER 4000 FC
Für alles was schwerer ist eine ZALT SOLÖ Castingrute + SHIMANO CARDIFF 401 A.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## michel66 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

hmmh, vielleicht werde ich nochmal eine kräftigere Rute kaufen ... in den nächsten Wochen, was mich stört - bei der Monster, das ist die Länge von 2,85m.
Ich finde es in Norwegen schon sehr nervig mit Ruten von 2,70m Länge und habe ich deshalb auf 2,10 - 2,40m Länge umgerüstet, was ich wesentlich bequemer finde.

Da liebäugel ich doch schon eher hiermit zum schweren Hechtfischen - da schreckt mich allerdings der Preis: |bigeyes

*Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano SW Traxion 822XH 60-120g*

Die Länge würde mir sehr entgegenkommen, wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre


----------



## Tino34 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

ich kann dir die Baitjigger von Uli Bayer empfehlen. Schau mal auf seiner website und einen tröööt gibts auch dazu. und wenn ich dich recht verstehe fährst du ja auch nach norwegen!?

Mich schmerzt wie gesagt wenn ich Köder mit 23cm +++ mit der Stationären werfen soll, geht gar nicht und geht nur unnütz aufs material der Rolle!!!


----------



## michel66 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Tino34 schrieb:


> ich kann dir die Baitjigger von Uli Bayer empfehlen. Schau mal auf seiner website und einen tröööt gibts auch dazu. und wenn ich dich recht verstehe fährst du ja auch nach norwegen!?
> 
> Mich schmerzt wie gesagt wenn ich Köder mit 23cm +++ mit der Stationären werfen soll, geht gar nicht und geht nur unnütz aufs material der Rolle!!!



Moin Moin, ich habe bereits die Baitjigger M und die gefällt mir zum Zander fischen ganz gut, besonders weil sie nicht kopflastig ist. Wäre die XH also eine Alternative.

Norwegen und so .... ich angel ausschließlich mit Stationärrolle (Multi liegt mir überhaupt nicht - auch wenn das angebrachter wäre ) Insofern werde ich also immer eine Rute mit Stationärrolle nutzen. In Norwegen (Bömlo) angel ich auch sehr leicht, also meistens mit Gewichten 50 - 150g (ich suche eigentlich fast nur Unterwasserberge ab ... selten angel ich tiefer als 60 Meter). Seit einigen Jahren mit einer 2,40m Inliner von Balzer (die ist leicht und bringt dazu noch Spaß - selbst meine Frau kann damit stundenlang fischen, ohne zu nörgeln).

Zusammengefaßt: Ich werde nach wie vor mit Stationärrolle fischen ... und eine 2,85m Rute wird es definitiv nicht werden. Aktuell sind also die superteure ABU (2,50m Länge) und die Baitjgger XH im Rennen. Wenn beide Ruten annähernd gleich kosten würden = würde die Abu meine 1. Wahl sein.

Vielen Dank Euch allen, das ihr hier weiterschreibt :m


----------



## Tino34 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

wird sie aber nicht, leider... Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung


----------



## michel66 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

*Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano SW Traxion 822XH 60-120g* :m

Das warten hat sich gelohnt ... ab heute ist die Rute bei Angelsport Moritz zu 249,95 € im Angebot.

Bin sofort hingefahren und habe mir die Rute geholt ... ein Sahnestück, verpackt in 2 Futterals (1 x Neopren, 1 x Hardcase). |wavey:


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Kauf :m
Kannst ja mal demnächst berichten wie die Rute so ist.
Besonders das Wurfverhalten bei großen Gufis würde mich interessieren.


----------



## michel66 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Kauf :m
> Kannst ja mal demnächst berichten wie die Rute so ist.
> Besonders das Wurfverhalten bei großen Gufis würde mich interessieren.



.... erst einmal Schonzeiten abwarten .. solange muß ich im Trockenübungen im Wohnzimmer machen.|supergri


----------



## Henryhst (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Guck dir doch mal die Ruten von Savage Gear an...Die MPP serie an wird hier auch von nem Guide gefischt..

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Veit (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*

Die Antares-Serie fällt im Vergleich zu anderen Shimanos seeeehr kräftig aus. Wenn die Ködergröße von 20 cm nicht deutlich überschritten wird, reicht da schon die 2,70er xH dicke aus, die verglichen zu einer Speedmaster XH ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Eine Rute, die mich für solche großen "Lappen" sehr überzeugt hat, ist die Fox Terminator Big Bait Spin. Unglaubliche Power, aber dennoch leicht und überraschend gut ausbalanciert. Meine steht zwar meistens in der Ecke, weil ich solche großen Köder kaum fische, aber für Großhechte und Waller dennoch ein geniales Teil. Ein 95er Zander, den ich seinerzeit mit dieser Rute fing, war quasi in Rekordzeit ausgedrillt. *gg*


----------



## Felchen67 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, was wiegt die Fox Rage???? Bekommt man sogar unter 80 EUR. Gruß Michael #h



Die ist kopflastig - also beim Eintreffen testen, ob deine Rolle gut dazupasst, sonst büßt dein Handgelenk.


----------



## master030 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bodden-Hechte: Shimano Antares Monster 285H ?*



Felchen67 schrieb:


> Die ist kopflastig - also beim Eintreffen testen, ob deine Rolle gut dazupasst, sonst büßt dein Handgelenk.


 
Kopflastig ist gar kein Ausdruck für die Rute, hatte mir eine Shad Hammer bestellt als Sie bei eintraff gleich 4000er RedArc drauf ging garnicht musste 175 gramm Blei am Rutenende anbringen, um sie etwas in Waage zu bekommen, ging am gleichen Tag Retour.

Habe mir dann im Laden ne Beastmaster Mort Manie 50-100 2,70m geholt.

Ausgewogen ist die natürlich auch nicht aber durch den längeren Rutengriff wesentlich erträglicher.

MfG Daniel


----------

